# wolves shot



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

Two wolves were shot in Ashton last week one had a collar. Now there is only one left with a collar so they can only track one herd instead of two. There droppin like flies in Idaho now that there not endangered any more. As long as there threatnin your animals you can kill em...


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

i don't see the major problem with this. They need to be controlled somehow. since there wasn't a plan set up for 1500 plus woofs, looks like someone dropped the ball on their part of the plan to me. if i had a bunch of cows that were constantly being harrassed and some killed i'd do the same especially if it was my livelihood.


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

I dont either you will be able to get a tag in Idaho soon


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

*wolf pic*

I hate to post something that has been emailed through several people and I can't completely verify the source, but I received this picture with a paragraph that they were taken near Pinedale, WY. [attachment=0:x05qytql]wolves.jpg[/attachment:x05qytql] I didn't see a copyright symbol anywhere on the picture so I hope it's okay to post it.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

_(O)_ _(O)_ _(O)_ _(O)_ Those things are monsterous!!! I like that pose of those woofs a lot better than the pic that mojo posted.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> _(O)_ _(O)_ _(O)_ _(O)_ Those things are monsterous!!!* I like that pose of those woofs a lot better than the pic that mojo posted*.


Me also, but in relation to the size of the hunter versus 'trophy' they are about the same. :shock:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Those woofs are massive! :shock:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I hear they are starting to use these on the wolves.

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1082027/a ... c_shotgun/


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I would like to use that frag 12 shell


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Packfish said:


> I hear they are starting to use these on the wolves.
> 
> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1082027/a ... c_shotgun/


That isn't sportsman like.... :evil:

Maybe for urban warfare in Pheonix or L A....


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Holy crap those are some big wolves. .45, yeah not much of a challenge using that shot gun to take down game. Pretty sweet weapon though.


----------

